# plowing in RI.



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys is there anybody in the RI. area on here. I am located in Westerly RI.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Theres a few guys on here. Im from Cranston


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

*Ocean State*

I"m from North Kingstown


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I work in Pawcatuck CT but drive to Westerly for lunch on a regular basis. Does that count? I plow in North Stonington mostly.


----------



## old time (Nov 7, 2009)

Justin I'm in West Greenwich and I know your father and uncle


----------



## Snowjam (Jan 1, 2009)

I am in Pawtucket.


----------



## plowing ri (Dec 11, 2008)

im in cranston


----------



## S Carpenter (Dec 8, 2009)

I live in westerly, carpenter's landscape construction


----------



## northeastsnow16 (Dec 8, 2009)

I Live in Westerly


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am live in East Prov and Plow in warwick whats going on guys/


----------



## RamirezOrchards (Jan 13, 2010)

pawcatuck and westerly here


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

Im out of Portsmouth.

....Things need to pick up for RI. This Blows!!!!!:angry:


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Good to see we are not alone have a good winter good luck.


----------



## RamirezOrchards (Jan 13, 2010)

not a good winter so far...


----------



## DCL (Oct 15, 2009)

negative. BUT we're in RI, gotta look at snow as a bonus...


----------

